# What Compression Sleave puller?



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

Have an adapter that works OK on my handle puller, but I'm looking for a ferrel puller. ( compression sleeve) What do you use? What's best.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

Anybody use one of these?


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

ibeplumber said:


> Anybody use one of these?


...


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

MTDUNN said:


> ...


This doesn't always work!


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

ibeplumber said:


> This doesn't always work!


I wouldn't use them really. The handle puller and adapter if fine


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

I have used both of those. Since I got the Saf-T-Kut I haven't used the other one. It works very well, just carry a pipe reamer with it.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I like the top one, not a fan of the bottom.


----------



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

I didn't even know such an animal existed. If the 440 or 420 couldn't get it off I use a sawzall or hacksaw blade to carefully cut it off.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Use both styles daily. 

Saf t kut also makes the best drywall blades for a sawzal that I have used.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Just leave the old one in place or cut it off...


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Anyone see those polybutylene qwest angle valves on copper?


----------



## Chandog (Nov 22, 2010)

I use a mini hacksaw blade


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Use your torch. The heat expands the ferrel and it slides right off.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Innovator88 (Sep 29, 2013)

I've been using the red one since I can remember. Its worked very well for me. The torch and channel locks works fine in a pinch, but if the angle stops are tight against the wall or in a tight cabinet area it can be a little sketchy. IMO you can't go wrong purchasing the puller.


----------



## Innovator88 (Sep 29, 2013)

MTDUNN said:


> Anyone see those polybutylene qwest angle valves on copper?


Yes. Leak detection is a big part of our business, and I've seen these fail many times. You get what you pay for. Brass craft has always been my go to but even those have been poorly made the last couple of years.


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

ibeplumber said:


> Have an adapter that works OK on my handle puller, but I'm looking for a ferrel puller. ( compression sleeve) What do you use? What's best.


 You should be able to buy a puller for about 10 bucks at the supply house or even at the big box.


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

MTDUNN said:


> Anyone see those polybutylene qwest angle valves on copper?


 Just the mere sight of PB, infuriates me. By the way, do you come across the ACCOR Valves often? Because the qwest and the accor are both GARBAGE!


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Triplecrown24 said:


> Just the mere sight of PB, infuriates me. By the way, do you come across the ACCOR Valves often? Because the qwest and the accor are both GARBAGE!


Yeah all the time. Builders would use anything to save a buck.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

I use this one by Pasco . 3/4 socket with drill and out in seconds .


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

I have the top one


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Triplecrown24 said:


> Just the mere sight of PB, infuriates me. By the way, do you come across the ACCOR Valves often? Because the qwest and the accor are both GARBAGE!


I have been replacing a lot of thev10-15 year old accors they can be twisted off


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> I like the top one, not a fan of the bottom.


Why don't you like bottom one?


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

Been using the top one for years pasco brand, I tried the saf-t cut once didn't work out the nut was tight on the eschution.


----------



## MAC (Aug 19, 2008)

I have one if these. You can practically get the ferrule off with just your fingers.






http://englishtoolco.com/#2695


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

MAC said:


> I have one if these. You can practically get the ferrule off with just your fingers. http://englishtoolco.com/#2695


Gonna have to get one.....Thx!


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

MAC said:


> I have one if these. You can practically get the ferrule off with just your fingers.
> View attachment 28263
> http://englishtoolco.com/#2695


AWESOME! I've been using the Duck puller sold at Fergy, pretty cool with a ratcheting wrench but sometimes doesn't fit in tight spaces. The Saf-t-kut is fine if the copper hasn't been crimped significantly.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

MAC said:


> I have one if these. You can practically get the ferrule off with just your fingers.
> View attachment 28263
> http://englishtoolco.com/#2695


Learn something new everyday


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

MAC said:


> I have one if these. You can practically get the ferrule off with just your fingers. http://englishtoolco.com/#2695


 Mac ,,, YOU ARE THE MAN ,!! 

Got the puller last week , used it on two today ,,, FANTASTIC ! 

Thank You!


----------

